# Drum Sander



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*From Micro to Macro*

Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.

http://www.rockslide.org/drum%20sander.html

Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the PLAN link

First things first what have I already got to make this a 'goer' or possibility. Well an old induction motor and pulley set








various bits of hardwood, screws etc. etc.

Most of it I've had to buy in though and I'll total it up at the end. Anyway I started off with what has become one of my favourite pasttmes, scouring the net for bargains. This turned up the pillow block bearings, steel rod and a longer pulley belt (longer than the one I had). This allowed me to size things up on the bench








The original design has a 12" wide table and drum but the 3/4" steel rod I had bought allows for a 14" table. Theres a bonus.

Most of the rest of the stuff; timber (I chose softwood its cheaper), screws, threaded rod I could buy from work (and get a 10% discount).








This shows the frame pieces cut to length. Cutting the lap joints on the tablesaw was going to take forever with a 1/8" inch blade. Dado blades seem to be hard to come by in the UK so I improvised. The depth of the arbour on my saw allowed me to double up on blades (6mm or 1/4"). I know this is risky but I asked permission from Autumn's tablesaw Gods and did it up extra tight. Stood to the side and set it running. A minor tinkling sound, which turned out to be a small piece of sycamore trapped in the guard, but no explosions or flying saw blades. I let it run for 5 minutes. Still no problems. With this setup I finished off the 26 lap/halving joints in an hour and a half. Result!

I've lined the struts the bearing blocks are mounted on (and the one the table pivots on) with whatever non-exotic hardwood I had laying about. Oak and Maple. So here's the build so far.
















This has taken about three days so far but I'm on holiday this week so who cares


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I for one will be waiting for the next installment…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I'll be looking forward to seeing the rest of the build. I'd love to have one of these as well but, I'd have to shrink it down to pocket-sized. No room in my shop for such a luxury.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I thought this blog was to show that you got a plane
but then again you surprice everyone , already near finished
with the sander
thank´s for sharing some of your thoughts before finishing it
and it looks dam good sofare from what I can see
looking forward to see some dust flying from it

Dennis


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Oh, good for you!!

I wimped out and bought a drum sander (Jet 16-32 Plus) a while back. Maybe in 6 months or a year, I'll feel like I have the skill level and patience to build one, but I am really glad I made the purchase.

If I am finding a drum sander to be a valuable addition to my shop, I can imagine how pleased you will be with one in your more capable hands.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Hey now Mary Anne. We've all got our skills. I cannot turn, I've tried. The results are too hideous to post.
LOL

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Jack, you could scale it down.

How about using a wooden rolling pin as the drum? Powered by a hand drill. I seem to remember from the 60's and 70's that there were numerous attachments for hand drills. Go on give it a go.

Martyn


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would get the preferred accuracy from a hand drill/rolling pin combination. For now, I think I'll stick with my thickness planer/ROS combination. But, some day . . . . . . . . maybe.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Wow that looks nice, Allways want to make one too. 
The problem is I want to much and the time is going so fast.
I have the motor from an old painting machine. Now the rest…....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


You never cease to surprise me Martyn. I will be watching with great interest. I have been thinking about making one of these myself, but never can seem to get off my backside long enough. It looks great so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I admire your work.
I am saving up for one.
I have a delta open end with a feed belt.
Want to get one a little bigger someday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement A.

I keep coming across niggling 'show stoppers' but the idea that at the end of all of this I'll finally have a drum sander all of my very own is definitely worth holding on to.

Thank you all for encouraging me to 'blog'. You asked for it!

Martyn


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *From Micro to Macro*
> 
> Having thoroughly enjoyed making the Little Bess Ring Box, the smallest project I've ever made in boxes, I have decided to go to the other end of the scale. I've always hankered after a Drum Sander but could never afford the £500+ price tag. I idly tapped 'drum sander' into the search box and found that not only was I not alone in not being able to afford one but that there was a solution. Build you own. There are numerous ideas out there but the soundest seems to be (I'll probably regret saying that, I usually do) The plan off of Dominics Woodshop. The link is provided on a blog by Yorkshire Stewart to whom I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Martyn, you are becoming quit the star on these blogs! I (like many many others) will be very much liiking forward to the out come of this blog as much as the others! Good Luck!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Fixing a hole*

Hello again, fans of the drum sander. 
Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.

1. MDF has a nice flat, smooth surface. I tried oiling up an offcut








and I can see no reason this can't be used for the working surface of the table. Again the design call for a layer of Formica. Whilst this IS available here no regular outlet wants to sell you less than a 5' x 10' sheet and I can't be arsed (English slang - bothered) to grub around for an offcut, not even on Ebay. Anyway if the surface gets scuffed up, with wear, I'l put a layer of hardboard on it. If that gets trashed then (and only then) will I seek out Formica. So there.

2. The edge, when suitably sealed will be more uniform on the drum. This is made out of 20×3/4" discs of MDF.

So I cut the two boards for the table and 20 square blanks for the drum discs up. Glued up the two-layer 'table'








and proceeded to cut central holes in all 20 of the drum blanks. Merde, nous sommes European avec un systeme metric. (google translate would be good here). My capacious metric bit set has various 18mm and 20mm bits but no 19mm bit (3/4" = 19.05mm). Then I remembered my old woodwork teacher saying "Never throw an old tool away", in my head. After grubbing around for 15 minutes I found my old imperial bit stash at the back of a draw, complete with a 3/4" flat bit. Thank you Mr. Jenkins, right about so many of life's mysteries, an ex-marine woodwork teacher. Set up the drill press and holed the lot in 15 minutes.








Or from the end. I present at great expense and short notice a 15" long 3/4" hole in 20 sheets of MDF.








I've made up a jig to cut them circular, on the bandsaw.








and now I have to pluck up the courage, fettle the bandsaw and go for it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


fettle away , what !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


lol


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


LOL! I like it!!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Woodworking and several language lessons all in one! And it is not even 9 o'clock in the morning.

One of my favorite stories is about when I first moved to the Deep South and I had difficulty understanding some of the accents. Then I overheard two women discussing a man from "Anglund" and he had one a' them "ack cints."


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


I used to speak Anglush Mary Anne, but now I've gone over to the universal language, 'Nonsense'.

I agree with you Martyn that the mdf should do fine. It is after all what the drum is made out of, so why not the table too. If you screw on the hardboard it would be easy to replace as required. I will be interested to see if the use of a soft wood frame will make any difference (I'm not inferring here that it will). It should be ok with the lap joint construction. I hope you follow up with a review after you have used it a year or so.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


I have been very interested in making one of these for a while. Someday I will get to it… I hope. I'm curious about how your rounding the cylinder. I see that you are going to round each "puck" on your bandsaw. After that will you assemble the sander and power up to sort of turn the cylinder smooth and perfect? I guess if you put sandpaper on the bed and raise it then the cylinder would be perfect and parallel to the bed which both are needed. Maybe your next blog will show your process.

Great blog. Thanks
Spaids


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Good idea, Mike. The review that is. I hope that I've got all the softwood faces that need it covered in hardwood. Other than that its warping and whether the frame will take the weight of the motor that are going to be potential problems, I think.

Mary Anne. lol. Don't know if you tried Google but it mis-translates. Merde is what you often have to scrape off your shoe, not 'damn'.

Martyn


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Lookin' good.

I suspect that a double MDF table will suffice. Formica would be nice - for slipperiness, scratch resistance, and it really does add a quite bit of torsional strength (especially if you apply it to both sides). But hey, without autofeed, I doubt you will be taking too thick of a cut. I you do, you will end up shooting boards across the room ala Dustbunny.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Spaids, you got it.

Steve, I'm only planning on using 150 grit on it anyway and nice gradual cuts. Its more for cleaning up after the planer (jointer) and final flat sanding on projects rather than heavy work.

Martyn


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Keep plodding along. Looking fine so far..


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Ta mate


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Go, Man, Go!!!
So Martyn, have you decided whether you enjoy it here on Lumberjocks yet??


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Mike. This is the most fun I've had, woodworking, in years.

Martyn


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


5×10' sheets of formica? Around here we can visit a cabinet shop and ask if they have any sink-cut-out throw-aways, which are countertop pieces covered in formica (usually.) You can get a pretty good size for next to nothing. Is that possible there?
And I, for one, would like to hear more references to ex-Marine Mr. Jenkins and all life's mysteries. I wish I'd had one of those!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fixing a hole*
> 
> Hello again, fans of the drum sander.
> Yesterday I wrestled home an 8' x 2' sheet of 3/4" MDF. I am one of those fortunate to be at school when the metric system was being introduced so I can still speak imperial, which is lucky as the plans for this thing are American in origin. The plans call for 3/4" ply for the table and drum parts but I have decided (he'll regret it he always does when he makes these assertive decisions) that MDF is going to be more appropriate for this project. Two reasons.
> ...


Unfortunately, Barbs, all the little hardware and DIY shops that did this in the UK have been killed off or swallowed up by the big DIY (do it yourself) chains. Kitchen worktops are mostly sold through these. There aren't a whole lot of cabinet makers involved in general kitchen cabinet manufacture, at least local to me, as there's very little margin in it.

Mr. Jenkins once advised me " Don't get married until you're at least 30. See a bit of life first". I got married at 37 and saw a whole lot of life beforehand thanks to this priceless gem. I wonder where he is now I could still use his advice.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*

Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.








Set up some relaxing music on my MP3 player, Beethoven - Pastoral symphony, and set about making MDF donuts (yes I can also speak American).
















What with the music, the steady progress and the way each little corner would tap, tap, tap against the donut just before it was about to fall off I settled into what I can only assume is a Zen state of peaceful happiness. Before I knew it I had 20 close fitting donuts on the drum spindle








This done I sized and trimmed the Table and gave it a nice coat of Organoil








Next thing to do was glue up the drum. Surprisingly easy. The design says epoxy the discs to the shaft and each other. Not me. Yes I used Epoxy twixt disc and shaft but why waste it, its relatively expensive, I used a coat of Titebond III between the discs. I scored up the disc faces with 80 grit before I started the gluing process. MDF can be a real b*gger to stick if you leave it 'au naturale'. When finished I clamped it up








and thats where I've left things for today. More in the next episode.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


You are making this seem so simple Martyn that I'm tempted to give it a go myself soon. Everything is looking nice and neat. I had to chuckle a little at the edging on the table. I am also excessive with screws once I get started. It's good to know I'm not alone. I'm really looking forward to it's completion. It seems everyone who has built one of similar design seems very pleased with it. I'm not sure I need one, but I JUST WANT ONE and among woodworkers that is usually reason enough. Waiting patiently for the next chapter.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Mike, the only real reason I am building this is I WANT ONE and you're right that is a good enough reason.

As for the screws AND glue, put it down to my MOD (DOD) training. Redundancy got men to the moon and back, including the ill fated Apollo 13. Good enough for me.

Martyn


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Are you going to have a power feed to push the boards through the sander? I have a old wide belt sander that the power feed motor went bad on . Checked several places and they all told me the same thing, that motor is unavelable. they quit making them quite some time ago. tried pushing the stock through by hand that is easier said than done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Wchips, no, no power feed. Keeping it low tech. It will only be a light use machine. If it does break though a simple machine is easier and cheaper to repair than a complex one.

Regarding your machine, pushing, manually, on a dead belt must be difficult. If theres a solid bed underneath it might be better to take the belt off if you're going for manual push.

I'll have to experiment with manual feed techniques on mine, which has a solid table. I can see that the Formica topped table, called for in the original design, presents the lowest friction but I'm yet to be convinced that an ordinary surface, like oiled MDF, will not be 'slippy' enough. Have to try it for myself. I'll let you know later in the blog.

Martyn


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely.. I too over-engineer things but then they do seem to last longer…unlike some manufacturers who will try and save 1c on each item …


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


I agree Larry. Its one thing I admire about the way our Americans cousins engineer things. Belt and braces every time.

Penny wise, Pound foolish is the phrase (English) I believe that describes the 'bean counters' who cut out all but the bare minimum.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Autumn. I certainly hope its easier from here but I've got a bad feeling about mounting the motor. Oh and definitions.

Fettle (verb) - to make adjustments to something in order to optimise its performance or condition.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Autumn, thank you very much for this. It is most helpful and solves the problem of positioning the motor in three dimensional space, whilst I figure out how to mount it, brilliantly. I can use bricks and a car sissor-jack to do something similar.

However (yes you knew that was coming didn't you) the motor I have has no feet along its side and the only mounting points it has are on the face where the spindle comes out. There's a plate attached to that with a pivot point on it (cant remove it as the pulleys set it jammed on the spindle).








Theres also a piece of the casting it was pivoted off that I've cut off with my trusty angle grinder.








I just need to figure out how to use this instead of the regular foot option. Its either that or design some strap-on feet to get me back to the normal mounting method. I have a few ideas. This is actually the sort of challenge that I enjoy prevailing over I'm just a bit fed up at the moment. It'll pass.

Martyn


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


I have a Delta store bought one. I think yours is the first multi-speed shop made one I have seen. I am such a nut for machines; I will still probably build one of these someday. Around here we say "fiddle with" to mean tweak, "tune up" or make minor adjustments. I would just hang it off the one bolt hole; it looks pretty substantial and obviously worked well enough in its prior life…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


jm, you may be right, about the multi-speed and hanging the motor.

Martyn


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of Bandsaw Drum part making.*
> 
> Looking back I really don't know what I was worried about. I fettled the bandsaw, with a 1/4" blade installed, and set up the jig fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Good work Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pause for thought*

Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.

So how to pick myself up. Well the drum glue-up went well. Its solid and none of the discs move independantly. Here it is back on the framework








The belt is in position ready for the motor (yeah as and when).
Decided to do some running repairs on the pulley sets. Both of which suffered a bit when I 'removed' the motor from its previous home. JB weld to the rescue. I'll clean them up, tomorrow, when its good and solid..
















The rest of my shop time today was dedicated to making the height adjuster. A veritable banquet of mixed imperial/metric dimensions as the bolts and threaded rod are european and I've cut the wood to imperial sizes. Ho hum. Here it is








Its pretty much as in the destructions except I've made the adjustment wheel circular, with ten indentations. There is method in my madness. The 20mm threaded rod has a screw pitch of 2.5mm (1/10"). Each indentation is 1/10th of a rotation of the wheel. So each notch is 2.5mm / 10 = .25mm (1/100"), clever eh.
Well I got dragged out to a quiz evening at our local pub so no more for today. See you all anon.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


just lay it on the floor ,
and lay over it ,
that's how i would mount it (LOL) !

sorry i'll go back and read the rest now ,
i just couldn't resist !


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


Ah Patron, that was b-a-d. Really bad.
I've no experience mounting a motor, but beware the ideas of the amateur: is there a way you could suspend it from a drop-down frame? I know vibration is always the issue. Maybe, build upward for a solid cradle arrangement and strap it tight. There's gotta' be a way. Now you have all of us thinking about your motor. And that darn Parton and his imagery.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


looks good Martyn

as I cuold see from the first picture can´t you simply just mount it
the same way the mount a generator in a car,pivo on a axel


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


sorry barb ,
just loose imagery , ( from the Rorschach tests ), it's the only way they would let me out !

how about some corner brackets that go to the motor mount points .
or some chocks under it ,
that it cradles in , and a band that can be tightened down ?


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


I would just make an L out of two pieces of wood with 45 degree braces for support, and mount the motor into the vertical part, and then mount the horizontal part to the frame per the instructions. For additional support, you could make some half-circles for the motor to sit on and use some metal straps or some other method to make sure it doesn't move on you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


I was thinking like Dennis. Mount like in a car. Maybe drill and tap a few more holes into that really thick blue plate.

But then again, a wooden cradle swinging on a hinge with a band strap to hold it in sounds like a good easy start. Just allow for some ventilation.

I'm sure you will do us all justice,
Steve


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


The blue plate mounted on the pully end looks as though it has a pivot bearing/bushing. What about duplicating the plate for the other end (are there any mounting holes like what the plate is attached by down there)? Then you could hang it by a rod placed through the pivot holes, and use the weight of the motor for belt tension. If you need more tension, a spring loaded tension rod could be added which cradles against the motor case and attached with a pivot bracket to the bottom of the framework.

I'm watching this closely - I'm thinking of building one of my own.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your time, humour and excellent suggestions. I'm sure I will get it licked just need some time, thought and maybe a little experimentation.

Martyn


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


A wood worker AND an engineer! WOW! What a talented guy!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Pause for thought*
> 
> Hello all. Been a mixed day today. Pist that I have a problem deciding how to mount the motor. My old motor doesn't have feet along its side, as in the design. Its only mounting points are on the end where the spindle emerges. I've discussed this at length in the comments of the last blog entry with Autumn and jm82435 (thank you both for your valuable input) and I've decided to take this offline and have a major think.
> 
> ...


Well not to boast. I originally trained with the MOD (DOD) in electronics and spent a lot of my first year in a mechanical workshop. Theres not a lot you can't do with a drill, a hacksaw and a file if you know how. Nowadays I just subvert society by 'making things'.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Result!*

After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .








May not look much but in my experience simplest is best. Here is the motor installed.








You basically loosen both bolts. Hold the motor up slightly to fix the belt to the appropriate pulleys. Let it drop to take up the slack and tighten the bolts back up. The pivot point is the top right of the three holes.








The darn thing works in all three speeds; 440, 950 and 2000 rpm. 440 and 950 look the most useable and 2000 is a blur. I'll have to experiment with speeds once I get the sander finished. This is screwed in position for testing. I'll coach bolt it on properly before I use it in anger. Thrilled skinny. Hehehehehhe.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Nice work Martyn she looks a beauty


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


I can't wait till your next blog….
A really nice job


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Great job, Martyn. "Thrilled skinny", I love it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Love your solutions to the problem at hand! You are really on top of this!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


good job, almost as good as that Yorkshires drumsander.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


A great solution Martyn that actually seems like it will work fine. If you were an American Martyn you could say "WE DID IT !" except of course there is only one of you, so ok, you did it all by yourself and that's even better….. isn't it? I guess it really is time for me to call it a night. Eagerly awaiting the next chapter.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Yippeeee!
I knew you would figure it out. You sly old fox.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Amazing project


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehe…Evil Laugh!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Thank you all. I'm feeling a whole lot better about the rest of the project now. Onwards and upwards.

Martyn


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Looks like a winner. Great job.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Result!*
> 
> After some thought and more than a little scribbling I came up with this bracket to hold the motor. Its made of 15mm birch ply and so relatively robust .
> 
> ...


Autumn. I like that, I've been called a lot worse.

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*I hear the sound of distant drums*

Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum








and thought 'Its going to be a lot smoother when you next see it. Attached the dust hood.








Made up a board with 60 grit on top and set about trueing up the drum.








I'm using the medium drum speed, 950 rpm. Cranked up the height adjuster until I just heard sanding noises and pushed the board through. Increased by 1/100th inch per pass until all was fair and cylindrical. Then gave it a coat of MDF sealer. 








This will hopefully help with the adhesion of the velcro matting. Now it looks like this, until it dries.








Thats about it for the day. It was a hard day at work and only my enthusiasm has got me this far. More anon.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Looking like a thing of beauty. When I make mine, I'll be sure to reference this as one of my resources. It's definitely comeing together Martyn!


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Looking god. Do you plan on adding guides on the left and right to guide pieces as they are pushed through, like you see on many thickness planers?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Will, if you look closely at the third pic, just under the sanding board there already are guides.

Martyn


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Ah, perfect. You're almost done, I can't wait to hear how it works when it's completed.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


It looks like you are 99.9% there. I'm also eagerly awaiting how it is in use. Very inspiring. Looks like you have done a great job on this.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Martyn, you should hold classes. Your blogs have taught many, much! I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


looking good Martyn
but I wood like to see a picture of your solution on the Motor 
from all those advice the other day it could bee interesting
to see what you come up with

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Cozmo, I think it all comes from the old saying

Give a (wo)man a fish and you feed him (her) for a day, teach him (her) to fish and you feed him (her) for life.

I firmly believe that knowledge should be shared, not horded. We all give something here and we all benefit from it. As for giving things away there's the other saying

What goes around, comes around.

Thanks again for the positive feedback.

Martyn

ps Before anyone says anything about this being very Christian, I'm an atheist.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Dennis, its pretty much the same as in Part #5 of the blog.

Martyn


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Looks great Martyn.

Keep that sled with the sandpaper attached. If you add a small lip on the end, you could use it for holding many small and/or thin pieces and then just push the whole thing through the sander.

Good job Sir,
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, Steve.

Martyn


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


thank´s Martyn
I don´t know how but I simply just missed part 5, sorry

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Thats OK Dennis, we all miss something sometimes.

Martyn


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were going to true the drum up. Thats it. Sometimes I feel like a real dum-dum.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


looks sweet Martyn


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


It's going to by nice…....
I'm looking forworth this the next blog.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I hear the sound of distant drums*
> 
> Interesting couple of days. Did a slight remake to the motor bracket and coach bolted the whole issue in. Mounted the height adjuster and the table. Also made a dust cover, a bit clunky but it does the job. Took one final look at the drum
> 
> ...


Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day. Give a fish a man and he'll eat for a whole week.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Stuck on Yew*

I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.








Then I wind the table up, slowly, to cut them, so








The 60 grit and tape is then removed. I then applied the adhesive backed velcro ( 4" wide strip), in an anticlockwise spiral to the drum and fixed 150 grit velcro backed abrasive roll to the velcro. Just to be perverse and bridge the small dips at the edges of the adhesive backed velcro I wound the abrasive on in an opposite, clockwise, spiral. Bound the ends on with duct tape.








Fixed the hood and started to play. I tried a tricky piece of Yew. This is the best my planer (jointer) could do with it. Torn grain as you can see








After six or seven 5 thou passes with the sander, 150 grit, 950 rpm this was the result








No torn grain at all.
WOW, you were right, Autumn, I love my sander. I've been putting lots of things through it. 
Including the Vortex4 pattern I blogged that I couldn't get the Ebony dust out of the Pau Amarello on. Now its perfect








Steve's (spalm) idea about putting a lip on the back of the 'truing' sled worked perfectly for sanding some small box sides (also Yew), thanks Steve.
What a brilliant tool. I don't know how I worked without it.
There are some minor things left to do, like a paint job but I think thats about it for this blog. Hope you've enjoyed it, I have. Now I'm off to flatten every piece of wood in the shop, bye.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Yew did it! Cool.

That sled can also be used for flattening warped boards by using shims under the work piece to keep it from rocking until the top is flat, and then removing the shims and flipping the board over. A lot of people use this technique for planers, but it works well for the sander too. I use this technique for cutting boards that always seem to glue up with some twist in them.

But now that you built it, you can modify it by adding a V-Drum type access on the top. Then it will become an abrasive jointer too. (And you thought you were done.)

Steve


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Fantastic! What a grand accomplishment!
What fun to have that feeling of wondering how you ever did without it. Those tools are the best!
And better yet, that you built it and it actually works.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


congrat´s with your new tool
hope it will serve you well
for many years to come

Dennis


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Solid effort! How did you find the resistance of pushing something through manually?


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


This thing is all WIN! Great job. I was looking at specs for commercial drum sanders and saw that the two I looked at (jet, grizzly) both have their drum speeds pretty quick. Have you tried the 2000 rpm speed? You might like it.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


*TA-DAaaaa…... *That's how ya do it! Great Job Martyn!!! If you don't have room in your shop I'll send you my address! LOL!


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Great job! The sander looks great and you get the satisfaction of building it yourself! Hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Mike, resistance is futile. No seriously no problem even with the oiled MDF table. Its good to have the tactile feedback. Table seems to be holding up quite well.

spaids, not yet it looks fierce though. Should be good.

Sorry Coz its mine, all mine.

Thank you all for your positive comments


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


May your sanding go ever smoothly, my Friend!!
Great Build!!!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Looks great! And super useful - and not too difficult.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


looks great and it is fun you got it working so well


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


great job there , martyn .

and in record time too .
proud for you !

now you can suffer even less for your arts sake ,

way to go ,bro !


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Great work and accomplishment now it's play time!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


I think once you have one you would never be without one again. The results speak for themselves - great job.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


2000rpm, fast, fierce but FUN!

You can feed twice as fast. You get a more uniform finish. You also get loads of dust (I'll have to uprate my dust extraction) and accelerated wear of the abrasive.

450rpm

You could grow old waiting for the piece to be sanded.

950 rpm

Good compromise. Speed vs. dust. Minimal abrasive wear.

Still good having the choice though.

Materials cost £74.43 (I'll leave you to work it out in your local currency) but weigh this against the general cost of a small commercial machine of around £550, locally.

Martyn


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for the update Martyn.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Thanks for sharing a super blog enjoy your sander


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Once again, thank you all for your very positive comments.

As we say where I come from "Its good here i'nnit?

Martyn


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Martyn, thanks for posting the process. Nice job. Your own design? Seeing your 3-speed pully makes me wish I had designed that into mine(ShopNotes version). Its not finished, but getting closer. Do you have pics of the underside?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Rance. Not my own design I'm afraid. There's a link to Dominics website where the link to the pdf of the plans is at the bottom. I have however tinkered with it. Left out the formica on the table top, different motor (hence different mountings, my design this time). MDF instead of ply throughout.

There's not a lot to see from the underside, just the adjustment mechanism, the motor and the table. If you want I'll take some pics though.

Martyn


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Martyn, I looked up Dominic but couldn't find the link. If you have a chance to post it, it would be appreciated. No hurry. Thanks.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


Drum Sander plans

Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


I just thought, 'now what have I got that will cut those nicely? I know a sanding drum'. I thought this early on in the project. I'm terrible I skip to the end when I'm reading fiction, as well.

Martyn


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Stuck on Yew*
> 
> I bet you're all thinking "That darned fool has forgot to cut the little circular dents in the guide rails for when the drum is close to the table", aren't you?
> Well I haven't, so there. Here's how I do it. Now the drum is a nice cylinder I attach two 1" strips of 60 grit to the ends using double sided tape.
> ...


wow martyn. this is definitely first on my list of helpful shindigs to make when i get my own space for a workshop! really cool.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*One Year On*

Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.

Here she is without the dust hood.










As you can see the promised paint job never happened. This Sander has been in more or less continuous use, on pretty much every project of mine, for the past year. There hasn't been time to paint it (and let it dry).

As for wear on the MDF table, there is minimal surface scratching. I found Formica difficult to get hold of in small enough pieces, in the UK, and really couldn't see the point of having it anyway.



















The MDF surface is tough enough, if you don't abuse it, and all it asks is a once a month clean up and coat of oil. Once the oil has hardened off there is no discernible transfer to work being sanded and the surface is slippery enough. With over a year's constant use I would say its good for a few more yet. Here it is after a coat of oil



















The softwood frame (with load bearing hardwood strips where necessary) of the Sander is still firm and true as well.

As for modifications, theres the dust hood.










I've added a perspex front so I can see whats going on in there. Also the dust extraction outlet has been upgraded to 2" from 32mm.

Then there are the castors. Front pair are stearable and lockable.










Rear pair are fixed direction.










These are invaluable for moving the sander in to and out of the main work area.

In summary its in constant use. I tend to favour the 2000rpm speed these days, but occaisionally use the 950rpm. Someday it will get a paint job, but I don't know when. MDF works as a table surface, as has been shown here. 
I also think that it is one of my most invaluable tools, these days, and I don't know what I did without it.

Be seeing you.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Martyn. I would like to see one of these in action if you get a chance to make and post a video.

I would think a table of melamine would provide a slick enough surface with a reasonably good wear factor. I can occasionally come up with a good piece of scrap melamine from the local Home Depot.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


looks good martyn

and the things you have made with it
attest to the quality of it's design and construction

of course sanding boxes of the size you are making now
should give it endless life yet

do you have a screen in the vacuum
so you can find them quickly lol


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


This is slick, Martyn. I hadn't seen it before. It looks perfect for doing smaller things.

Sheila


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Looks good Martyn, This is just more motivation for me to get going on my own, I NEED ONE BAD, sanding is WEARING ME DOWN, great to see You enjoying the benefits of a drum sander, thanks for sharing


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
This seems like a nice solution. These days I would find it unimaginable to make boxes without a drum sander. Just too many places where it does the job very well, with no obvious alternatives. I wouldn't want to give up my planer either, but it's my little 10" Jet drum sander, and not the planer, that gets used on every project. So many places where precise thicknessing and cleanup are required. You've created another very effective solution.

I'm curious how thin you can go with this unit?
Roger


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


*Roger*, I've had it down to 1.5mm (maximum is about 48mm). The limiting factor seems to be due to the thickness of the tape on the edges of the drum, which secure the ends of the abrasive.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Martyn, thanks a bunch for giving an update on how it's held up to use. I've thought about making one of these a lot lately.

I do have one question about this and drum sanders in general. Is this just for thickness sanding, or can you use it for finishing as well?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


very nice, I'm glad it's standing the test of time and useage.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


*Bovine*, I generally use 150 grit for thickness sanding and 240 grit abrasive for a pre-finish sand. I say that because even at 240 grit there is some striation (visible lines) in the finish. If your workpiece wanders across the drum these lines are more apparent as they become wavy. A little hand sanding with 400 grit normally sorts this out though.

I haven't tried using the drum with finer grit (say 400) but this may work better. Having said all that for uniform thicknessing, even on tricky cross grained wood (see part 7 of this blog) a Drum Sander is excellent. Go on go for it you won't be disappointed.

*Sheila*, I find one of these is indispensable, even on small pieces, for uniform thicknessing. It fills me with dread when I consider sending one of my patterned boards through a planer.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


*Roger*, update. By clamping a piece of chipboard to the table I have just, successfully, sanded a 7mm wide strip of Pau Amarello down to 0.35mm (0.014") or half commercial veneer thickness between the chipboard and the drum, using 240 grit abrasive. The only reason I didn't go further was that it was bowing upwards as I fed it into the drum. I would think that by double sided taping it to something thicker you could go down further. The only problem then is not tearing the wood when you remove the tape. So in answer to your original question. As thin as you dare!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
Thanks for the update. I'm sure my Jet would do no better… if as well. With the power feed on the Jet, it's easy to get a little "lift" when the thin piece passes under the little pressure roller which holds the piece (and carrier board) against the feed belt. In fact, I suspect you can go thinner on yours. Thanks again.
Roger


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Great work martin I seriously want one of these they must be fantastic for many cabinetmaking projects.Seriously impressed as usual with your stuff. Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


your sander is so slick, Martyn. I applaud you for giving it some time to mature. It makes me gravitate toward your plan, steeped in a year's use, after all


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Very cool nicely done. Great machine you have made. Thx for the update.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Hey Martyn, I'm on a computer that won't allow me to access your homepage to PM you, so pardon the public address, could you find it in your heart to unblock a few people? They desperately want to give you well deserved compliments on your work and are rendered impotent to do so. I issue this plea for them, as I am a huge fan of yours and can't resist commenting on your mathematical genius.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Nice update Martyn. I have a couple of different plans for similar machines, and I think it's about time that I select one and get it built. Your comments on the table material are really helpful, and I like the idea of the clear front. Have you tried using different grades of abrasive at the same time? Say coarse on the left half of the drum, and fine on the right half? Or would that limit the usable width too much?
Thanks again.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, John. His machine has a large capacity; if I'm to build one, I'm most likely to mimick this one with a split drum, if you will.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Yes, apart from halving the width you can sand there's nothing to say you can't double up on grits. I've never tried it but it should be possible, you'd just tape over the paper ends in the middle as well as at the drum ends. Neat idea. As for size I've seen others of this type of design 18"+ wide.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Neat! I have had this item on my wish list for so long…you are inspiring me to build one of my own.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *WW*. I got the perspex idea from seeing yours. Sorry, forgot to give you a mention.

3SPD


----------



## anforte (Mar 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


*I can't find the details of your drum sander. It looks neat and I need something like that to
sand smaller pieces.

Can you direct me to the blog, if any. I searched and can't find more details; like drum itself, motor
setup and other sizes.

Thanks for your pictures.*


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


*Anforte*,

Click on this link http://www.rockslide.org/drum%20sander.html

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the 'plan' link


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One Year On*
> 
> Its been a little over a year since I made this Drum Sander. This update shows minor modifications and it's present condition including any wear on the MDF table.
> 
> ...


Thanx a whole bunch for the link to the rockslide tutorial. It will be a big help to me when I'm ready to make one too. You are a constant inspiration and amazement, Martyn!


----------

